# Aspirin for bunnies



## tyger1 (Mar 19, 2014)

I've read that you can give rabbits chewable baby apirin. Does it dissolve in water? If not, how do I give it to my bunny.


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 19, 2014)

Why do you want to give your rabbit aspirin? If you haven't already had your rabbit seen by a rabbit knowledgeable vet, you should find one in your area for your rabbit's medical care. Personally I would not try to give my rabbit any medication without talking to our rabbit's vet. Here is a list of vets who treat rabbits: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f21/


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 22, 2014)

The first question is why? Second, the American Indians (I'm one) made a tea out of willow bark and a couple of hundred years later the Euro invaders discovered the main ingredient there and lo, we have aspirin.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 29, 2014)

Aspirin is not to be given to rabbits. It is not good for them. Please take your rabbit to a rabbit savvy vet if you need to give it a pain killer. There are safer pain killers for rabbits. Aspirin is not a safe pain killer for rabbits, it is not even safe for cats.

My question is where did you read that is was okay to give a rabbit aspirin?


----------



## JBun (Mar 29, 2014)

Aspirin is listed as a safe pain reliever for rabbits. But like any medication, it has contraindications, potential side effects and risks, and needs to be used appropriately with the proper supervision. For NSAID pain relievers, metacam is considered safer and is more commonly used with rabbits.

http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Analgesics/safe_analgesics.htm
http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00Chem/ChComplex/aspirin.htm


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 29, 2014)

Read the remarks for aspirin on that link. It says that aspirin must be avoided. Aspirin is a blood thinner. The other pain relievers are safer for rabbits. In my opinion, I would not use aspirin in rabbits at all. It isn't even safe for cats, why would it be safe for rabbits?


----------



## JBun (Mar 29, 2014)

"Aspirin is a blood thinner and *must* therefore be avoided *in case there are internal bleedings or when
surgery is planned*". 

That is much more specific than 'aspirin should be avoided'. Not using aspirin in cases of bleeding and possible surgery also applies to people as well, that's not a species specific warning. It's a blood thinner so shouldn't be used in these instances, but otherwise we still use aspirin for ourselves, because when used properly it is a beneficial medication. Many medications have contraindications and warnings for use, including the 'safer' pain relievers, aspirin is no different and doesn't make it unsafe when used appropriately in the right circumstances. 

Because aspirin isn't safe for cats, doesn't make it applicable to rabbits. Many medications that are safe for cats are not safe for rabbits, and vice versa. Medications like Frontline and amoxicillin are safe for cats, but can be fatal if given to rabbits. And metacam that is considered one of the safest NSAIDs for rabbits, is not considered as safe for cats. Just because a medication isn't safe for cats, doesn't make it unsafe for rabbits. Completely different animals.

I agree that there are better choices for NSAID use in rabbits, but that doesn't mean that aspirin can't be used when used correctly. Vets will more commonly prescribe something like metacam, but aspirin is still an option that some vets will use.


----------

